# Gravetts Lane Stables (Worplesdon)



## FestiveFuzz (12 May 2014)

Hopefully my last Guildford livery related question. Does anyone know if Gravetts Lane do grass livery?


----------



## teasle (15 May 2014)

Doubt it- horses are out during the day and in at night all year. The owner does keep some of her horses out all the time, so you would need to ask her.


----------

